# Radiocd becker



## kañita (Feb 3, 2007)

hola buena:
Soy nuevo en el foro y mi incursion era para comentaros, ha caido en mis manos un radio cd de coches becker como el que se monta en las mercedes vito. Mi sorpresa fue que cuando intente conectarlo en un viejo opel corsa me di cuenta de que ni las medidas del radiocd son iguales y el sistema de conexion es igual. Segun tengo entendido los tamaños son estandards y los sistemas de conexión tambien, me imagino que deve ser tema exclusibidades. ¿de donde podria conseguir los esquemas de conexion del conector trasero para poder instalarlo aunque sea con unos terminales Faston? muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## thors (Feb 8, 2007)

Kañita ( ni te imaginas lo que signica tu nick en mi pais)

si no ubicas los planos puedes abrirla y testear los cables de alimentacion y los de salida 
si tiene integrado de potencia para el audio solo buscas el datasheet del C.I.


----------



## kañita (Feb 8, 2007)

muchas gracias. me parece una buena idea lo de testear. pero lo siento mis conocimientos acerca de  audio no son  tan buenos como para saber lo que es el datasheet. si me pudieses dar una esplicación mas profunda del tema te lo agradeceria en el alma. Muchas gracias por todo. por cierto. ya me diras el significado de kañita en tu pais.... Muchas gracias..


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 9, 2007)

En España la marca BECKER es muy exclusiva. Es si no la mejor, una de las mejores. No juegues con los cables si no estas seguro de lo que estas haciendo. Un buen consejo, ve a algun profesional autentico. No se te ocurran ni mediamaks ni norautos ni ir al "cuñado que sabe". Busca un buen instalador de Car Audio con buena reputacion y el te indicará.

De todos Modos, podrias publicar una imagen del radio becker, o por lo menos dar la referencia ya que dispongo de todos los manuales técnicos de Becker y yo te enviaría un diagrama completo ya que soy instalador OFIcial becker en castellon de la plana. 

Alguna variante en los Isos igual hacen que no te funcione, pero también puede ser que ese radio necesite señal Cambus para funcionar, como ocurre con muchos radios de serie. 

Pasalo bien y si te interesa encontrar soluciones aqui estamos... bye..


----------



## wallping (Abr 25, 2007)

Hola Buenas, he visto por el foro que eres tecnico de Becker, veras tengo una radio Becker BE4310, este en concreto es tambien cassete, y le he cambiado por un radiocd, de la misma marca y original mercedes y funciona perfectamente, pero ahora quiero aprovechar el viejo, y cuando lo conecto al cabo de un tiempo sale en la pantalla el mensaje PROD, y deja de funcionar, no hay que introducir ningun codigo, se puede anular de alguna forma este sistema de proteccion para poder instalarlo en cualquier vehiculo, en este caso en la furgoneta de reparto.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 11, 2007)

Ese radio cd necesita de un tren de impulsos codificado que recibe desde la bsi del vehículo. Es un sistema antirrobo y seguramente infranqueable. Saludos.


----------



## wallping (Sep 12, 2007)

Buenas de nuevo, despues de varios intentos, me puse en contacto con el servicio oficial Becker, en Barcelona, y me dijeron que si se podia anular y adecuar a otro vehiculo, pero por 75€ mas gastos de envio, o sea que si alguien no puede decirme alguna solución más económica, tendré que donarlo.-
Gracias por todo.-


----------

